# Stop Walking Your Dog



## mjpa

What do you guys think of this?

https://stacythetrainer.blogspot.com/2017/04/stop-walking-your-dog.html


----------



## Mfmst

Excellent article! Thank you for posting.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

That was an interesting article! So glad my girl is laid back and happy to be an couch potato inbetween our strolls!

I have to say that in my observations of different people's way of walking their dogs, I feel sorry for the dog that is urged to walk briskly, without the owner letting it "stroll and sniff" and just enjoy! I guess they are just walking the dog to go potty and it is just a chore! Kinda feel bad for the dog when I see this.......I have always thought that if Molly ever got separated from me, she would know how to get home because she can recognize the scent of our neighborhood!LOL! Does your dog know its way home?


----------



## Liz

I enjoyed the article as well. With my current dog, I think I'm achieving the right balance, but with one of my former fosters I certainly wondered if my house was a little too exciting for him, leading to restlessness and impulsiveness. There's a lot of good suggestions in here, but I have noticed that some people are reacting to the title and perhaps not reading/understanding the content.


----------



## lily cd re

I agree completely and think this goes back to something we have called the mental or thinking walk. It isn't how far or fast you go as much as how you interact with the dogs and whether the walk is relaxing yet an opportunity to do some training vs. a battle to prevent pulling, barking, lunging and other reactive and arousing behaviors.


----------



## Sammy the spoo

I think it is a really neat article. My young puppy has a hard time settling in an exciting environment. We have started working on relaxing on a mat, and "capturing calmness". 

https://youtu.be/wesm2OpE_2c

He has a great off- switch in our home, but he is excited on our walks, training class, and new people/place. I'm sure 85% of his excitement is due to his age (13 months), but it is an area I'd really like to work on. We go to the park a lot, but we sit on the bench as my kids play. I want to incorporate his walk with my kids playing at the equipments during the summer months. 

I'm curious to read the few articles/sites he had recommended.


----------



## lisasgirl

I just started mat training with Archie, too. He has no problem relaxing at home or in familiar places anymore, but anywhere else and he starts to get really overstimulated, and then he's either pulling in every direction or whining because he can't get to things. I'm hoping if I capture calmness on one particular mat (I found a portable one that folds up into a carrying bag), then I can take that around with me and he'll be able to settle on it when he goes other places. Then he can slowly learn to settle without it. Hopefully.

I'm using pretty much the same technique that's linked in the article, except I haven't been using a leash - he just gets a click/treat for choosing to go to the mat, and nothing if he ignores it. They had really good tips for getting him to actually relax there, though - right now he goes into super-intense "how do I get the treat" mode, so that's the next step in our shaping.

It's interesting that this person says you should STOP going on walks while you work on calm/impulse control, though, instead of doing both.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Good article. Yep...I've worked with crazy dogs that no matter how much their owners walk them, they continued to seem to need more and their owners would walk them more. I told them to break that habit because that energy that never seems to be satisfied is like supply and demand. If they demand and you supply, then they need more. So you rise to the occasion and they meet that level, but then...need more and so you do more. And up, up, up it goes. So, while I heartily think dogs need_ plenty_ of physical exercise, just like we all should get to stay fit, they definitely don't need huge amounts. Just think of canines living without food being handed to them. They don't do a whole lot of running and migrating huge distances because they need to conserve, as they're not given food on a stainless steel platter. 

I like to take a nice, brisk walk with my dogs, if not for their good I like to do this almost every day but if it's hideous weather, I'll skip a day here and there. But they really do love going off the property for a walk. We stop, they sniff, pee, I ask for some "watch me" and work with distractions where there are some, working on focus etc. We change speed and they are asked to stay fairly near me...so it's always including a little nice, mannerly walking, as well as letting them check things out. And it's really quite important to keep their ligaments and tendons strong to keep their knees where they're suppose to be. So I don't agree with not walking the dogs or giving them plenty of exercise. But do agree with the idea that _excessive _exercise is not the answer. 

At home we do a few training things too. I'm teaching them some fun thing where they wait, but stand, then I keep walking and they catch up for a few steps, then wait, then catch up again etc. I'm teaching the one I'm not working with to chill and not mind waiting his turn. 

So anyhow...it's a good article. I'm happy that I don't need to _teach _my dogs to chill in the house. They like to play and romp together but then they have no trouble just relaxing. But for those who seem to never be satisfied with their activities, physical and/or mental, then actively teaching them to relax is a great idea. Then they find out how nice that can be too, especially with added belly rubs.

Thanks for posting that article. It's super.

*Super chill*


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

lisasgirl said:


> I just started mat training with Archie, too. He has no problem relaxing at home or in familiar places anymore, but anywhere else and he starts to get really overstimulated, and then he's either pulling in every direction or whining because he can't get to things. I'm hoping if I capture calmness on one particular mat (I found a portable one that folds up into a carrying bag), then I can take that around with me and he'll be able to settle on it when he goes other places. Then he can slowly learn to settle without it. Hopefully.
> 
> *I'm using pretty much the same technique that's linked in the article, except I haven't been using a leash - he just gets a click/treat for choosing to go to the mat, and nothing if he ignores it.* They had really good tips for getting him to actually relax there, though - right now he goes into super-intense "how do I get the treat" mode, so that's the next step in our shaping.
> 
> It's interesting that this person says you should STOP going on walks while you work on calm/impulse control, though, instead of doing both.


I like your way better. I like letting _them_ choose which way works best. And personally, I wouldn't advocate stopping walks while teaching the opposite of activity...(calm, impulse control) Teaching opposites by volleying back and forth is VERY effective in showing a dog the difference...that he can play and run and it is also rewarding to be calm and lie down. Take a walk, play, then come home and immediately work on mat training or other calming activities with guidance from the owner. Do that for a few minutes, then have him retrieve a toy...something somewhat active but not crazy wild. Then stop and do the relaxing technique on the mat. Teaching incompatible behaviors next to each other can be very effective in getting the message across I think and to prove to the dog that he can go from one to the other and it's rewarding.


----------



## kontiki

Really good article. Yes, I had to find out myself how important it is, and how to teach your dog to chill out. Wish I had had this article /video 7 years ago

I have found that sitting on the leash to make it that length works even better.


----------



## nyxks

Not sure what to think about the article

My pups a working pup, as in he is actively on duty when I am out and about and away from home, in the home he's got his off time but isn't truly fully off duty either (he's a diabetic alert dog).


----------



## kontiki

Great article It actually has many parts. I liked 'Relax on a Mat' https://www.dropbox.com/s/5m1eg3qrl84fzz8/Relax on a Mat (wholedogtraining.com).pdf?dl=0 . 
Somehow I did this instinctively. I now plan to do it on purpose with some of the dogs I house-sit and hope their owners will follow through.


----------



## ozmommi

Great article. One thing I love about Standard Poodles and why they are such great companion and family dogs is that they follow your energy level. If you want to veg and watch movies all day they are game!!! If you want to hit the trails it's a go too! 
I have always used a leash indoors for training at a certain point in basic training. I learned it from a trainer at a vets office I worked at years ago. At the end of the training, the dogs would relax the minute she put a leash on them indoors. 
Thanks for posting the article.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Its.Just.Birdie

Super informative, funny title! Make it a sticky!


----------



## kontiki

Its.Just.Birdie said:


> Super informative, funny title! Make it a sticky!


I agree, make this a sticky. If one follows the various links in the article there is so much valuable information. I have passed this on to several people. The only problem seems to be that quite a few owner/trainers do not have the patience to do this with their dogs. 

Awesome info here. If one follows it, it definitely works.


----------



## sairbnon

Wow, great info here! I will be making some adjustments to our daily routine and training focus, for sure.

I think watching a lot of Dog Whisperer back in the day really ingrained in my head that daily walks are crucial... (Yes, I realize NOW that show is NOT where people should be picking up training techniques/advice for the general dog public. Just pointing out where my mistake originated. It's been more than a decade since I've even thought of the show!)


Already I've been way too strict with our puppy, especially for a 13 week old. Thankfully it's only been 1 week and I'm confident we can recover. Always learning!!


----------



## JenandSage

I have had “relax on a mat” bookmarked for some time — I’ve been meaning to do it with Sage. He is fine at home and my sister’s, my mom’s house etc. At friends’ houses though he still is wanting to play or sniff around while we chat and I want him to want to relax. I just don’t go visiting enough to practice!!


----------



## glorybeecosta

I trained all of my dogs, to lay down on their blanket when at someone's home, out in a outside restaurant, anywhere away from the house. People will say can I pet them and they just sit there, it is wonderful people compliment how well behaved they are, plus I have never had to clean up from them out in public. They know if they want to go byby they got to potty, and will try even if the can't.


----------



## doditwo

Thank you glorybeecosta, I needed this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen

The relax on a mat training was INVALUABLE to me and Poppy.

She was a pup/dog who NEVER EVER would settle on her own. NEVER EVER! No naps, no lying down being quiet......on the move from 6 AM until whenever we went to bed. No amount of exercise would tire her out....in fact, exercise was like a a huge adrenaline dump prompting more busy behavior.

It took just a few days of randomly practicing relax on a mat to change things drastically for both of us. We also cut back on the physical exercise and did a lot more brain games. 

Poppy and I are both happier and more at ease since learning this exercise.

http://www.dogsandbabieslearning.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Relax_on_a_mat.pdf


----------



## Viking Queen

JenandSage said:


> I have had “relax on a mat” bookmarked for some time — I’ve been meaning to do it with Sage. He is fine at home and my sister’s, my mom’s house etc. At friends’ houses though he still is wanting to play or sniff around while we chat and I want him to want to relax. I just don’t go visiting enough to practice!!


I can not recommend this enough, especially since you have a new little addition to your family. Sage could be a wonderful role model on this exercise to dear little Saffron. Have fun!


----------



## kontiki

Viking Queen said:


> The relax on a mat training was INVALUABLE to me and Poppy.
> 
> It took just a few days of randomly practicing relax on a mat to change things drastically for both of us. We also cut back on the physical exercise and did a lot more brain games.
> 
> Poppy and I are both happier and more at ease since learning this exercise.
> 
> http://www.dogsandbabieslearning.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Relax_on_a_mat.pdf


Wow Cathy, so glad to hear that! Give Poppy a hug and a snuggle from me 

It makes it so much easier to be in public especially I am going to give a thumbs up to this too 

We have actually graduated, first to a washcloth, and now to just me pointing to a spot on the floor! 

As my Service Dog he goes with me to classes of two hours, meetings, and even to church. I am constantly amazed at how well it works to just point to a spot. (And so are other people, who say, "your dog watches you all the time, my dog would never do that. He would be jumping all over the place.")

But I bet their dogs would too if they tried these techniques with a lot of patience

Haha, I just previewed my post and saw all of these smiley faces. First I thought it was overkill and was going to delete some. Then I decided it was worth keeping them!


----------



## meljen

Viking Queen said:


> The relax on a mat training was INVALUABLE to me and Poppy.
> 
> http://www.dogsandbabieslearning.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Relax_on_a_mat.pdf


Thank you for including that link to the file, I could never get the file in the article to show all of the pages. I can't wait to work on this with Leeroy. He often settles on his own but there are points in the day where he won't and he can get really demanding for attention. I think I'll practice with his favorite towel. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JenandSage

Viking Queen said:


> I can not recommend this enough, especially since you have a new little addition to your family. Sage could be a wonderful role model on this exercise to dear little Saffron. Have fun!


Hi Viking Queen. We have started this Sage is off leash and Saffron is on leash. It has been working really well! I had to put an ottoman in between them the first time so they couldn’t see each other because the little one just wanted to jump up constantly and jump on Sage... 
So many things to work on but this is an important one. I really dropped the balll on a lot of Sage’s training. I had a good trainer and did obedience but I wasn’t a natural trainer having never had a dog before! I probably do better having something super prescriptive. 
This exercise is super important to me. I can’t have them both tearing around the house playing all the time Baby steps so far though!


----------



## kontiki

Oh my, those little ones certainly want to continually jump up on the more mature ones, often to the older ones aggravation.... Separating them for periods of time is a good idea. I know my 9 year old Spoo looks at me with immense relief when I take him away from them for about 45 minutes!

He loves the fast activity of the young ones for about 45 minutes..... plus jumping and running etc at first. But when they never quit he gets tired of it for sure! I do too!


----------



## krantzcke

Hi - its comforting to read your message !! I too have a 13 month old pup who is super relaxed at home, crate trained, has never disturbed at night, does not get fretful when left, does not get stir crazy if its throwing it down and I don t fancy getting soaked BUT goes off the scale with excitement when we are out walking and she meets people or other dogs. I thought it was her personality but hopefully it has much to do with her age. I dont have the garden for her to run which she loves to do so have to exercise her in a public place. Its becoming a problem though as I have to be so careful there are no other dogs or people about as my usual highly responsive, obedient bitch just ignores all commands in her desire to play with another dog. I can be fully engaging with her throwing a ball which she loves to fetch and find when suddenly she will bolt 250 yards because she has spotted a dog. I dont want to not be able to have her off leash and yet I dont what I can do. We have been to recall classes where she passed with flying colours (too much of a controlled situation !!) - would like to take her to agility but know that the presence of other dogs will be too much of a distraction. Just hoping she grows out of it (and soon !!)


----------



## lily cd re

krantzcke said:


> Hi - its comforting to read your message !! I too have a 13 month old pup who is super relaxed at home, crate trained, has never disturbed at night, does not get fretful when left, does not get stir crazy if its throwing it down and I don t fancy getting soaked BUT goes off the scale with excitement when we are out walking and she meets people or other dogs. I thought it was her personality but hopefully it has much to do with her age. I dont have the garden for her to run which she loves to do so have to exercise her in a public place. Its becoming a problem though as I have to be so careful there are no other dogs or people about as my usual highly responsive, obedient bitch just ignores all commands in her desire to play with another dog. I can be fully engaging with her throwing a ball which she loves to fetch and find when suddenly she will bolt 250 yards because she has spotted a dog. I dont want to not be able to have her off leash and yet I dont what I can do. We have been to recall classes where she passed with flying colours (too much of a controlled situation !!) - would like to take her to agility but know that the presence of other dogs will be too much of a distraction. Just hoping she grows out of it (and soon !!)


Some of your girl's issues are probably age related, however I would not just try to wait it out. There are several pathways here. 1. You avoid situations that are provocative and avoid any learning on her part on how to cope (not good); 2. You go places where you allow or excuse her behavior based on her age and she gets to rehearse and reinforce behaviors you don't want and make it harder to extinguish them later on; or 3. You take proactive steps to help your dog learn effectively to be reliable for good manners and attention to you.

I think choice 3 is the correct option. You need to keep your dog on leash in situations where she is potentially going to blow you off. Teach her to give you focused attention and do Look At That (LAT) training on leash until such time that she will find you way more irresistible than other dogs, etc. Teaching those behaviors will be at least as fatiguing to your dog as running around like a lunatic with a tuned out agitated brain. I am working with an adolescent GSD right now and she is taken to an off leash beach many mornings, but our work on focused attention is what makes her take a long nap, not the running on the beach.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

I'll agree with what Catherine said. This situation isn't going to get better by itself. The more chances the dog has to rehearse blowing you off and doing her own thing, the more often she will do it. Racing away to play with another dog is highly self-reinforcing. She will not grow out of that. This is a training issue. 

Tie a long line to a tree and play fetch, making sure your throws aren't further than the long line, of course. That way when she sees another dog, the ability to bolt is taken away. When she sees another dog, play the look at that game and engage with you. 

One of the hardest things to convince yourself is that you bring the most fun your dog can possibly have. You are the living version of Disneyland to your dog. Once you understand you are the fun bringer, fun starter, fun giver, you can start reflecting that belief to your dog. If YOU are Disneyland, and your dog sees another dog from 250 feet, your dog will nod and go back to you. Why run away from the most fun thing in the world?


----------



## kontiki

krantzcke said:


> she will bolt 250 yards because she has spotted a dog.


This is making me wonder if you are giving her the opportunity to have play dates with other dogs. It is so helpful for them to have some friends to play with

Although we can be great fun, we are not their own kind, and they need that too!


----------



## Cute Sandy

krantzcke said:


> Hi - its comforting to read your message !! I too have a 13 month old pup who is super relaxed at home, crate trained, has never disturbed at night, does not get fretful when left, does not get stir crazy if its throwing it down and I don t fancy getting soaked BUT goes off the scale with excitement when we are out walking and she meets people or other dogs. I thought it was her personality but hopefully it has much to do with her age. I dont have the garden for her to run which she loves to do so have to exercise her in a public place. Its becoming a problem though as I have to be so careful there are no other dogs or people about as my usual highly responsive, obedient bitch just ignores all commands in her desire to play with another dog. I can be fully engaging with her throwing a ball which she loves to fetch and find when suddenly she will bolt 250 yards because she has spotted a dog. I dont want to not be able to have her off leash and yet I dont what I can do. We have been to recall classes where she passed with flying colours (too much of a controlled situation !!) - would like to take her to agility but know that the presence of other dogs will be too much of a distraction. Just hoping she grows out of it (and soon !!)


It's necessary for your pup to reinforce the obedience training and leash training that can teach him how to socialize with other canines and people in a gentle way. Repeatedly teach your dog to understand some obedience commands that are used to recall him, such as "come" and "stay". It's advisable to encourage him with lots of rewards such as treats, praise, and playtime. Give much time to your little pup to learn those courses. Good luck!


----------



## jojogal001

Ok, so I didn’t read all of it but I think I got the gist of it. The little dog I just got was very hyperactive and always had to be chasing a ball. Then I found out she would run herself ragged for a laser light. The old owner said that was just the way she was, the she was incapable of resting during the day, and she wasn’t a lap dog until late at night before bed. After a few days of constantly throwing her ball, I tried something. I reached my limit, and ignored her. I told her we were taking a rest. What did she do? She climbed up on my lap and fell asleep. Then she moved to the couch and laid on her pillow for a while. I started the play again in a couple of hours. That being said, she now gets enough play to keep her happy both with the ball and the laser light, and while it still takes her a bit to calm down, I now have a happy, healthy, loving dog. It was almost like she’s relieved she doesn’t have to be on the go all the time. So I agree with the article! Great job on finding that and thank you so much for sharing!

I should mention that I am disabled, and while they get walks from others willing to help, (nice relaxing walks where they get to sniff and learn their surroundings and all the other dogs there before them), they get their exercise indoors through play. Stella is also almost 7 years old and has had a lifetime of non stop during the day. She seems so much happier now!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki

What a lovely example


----------

